# Moles have set up shot. Help!



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I need help eradicating moles. Ive tried poison bait, scissor traps and pole traps. The scissor traps seem the best, but they only catch one every few days.

Any suggestions to quickly and effectively get rid of these guys?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

1.) Scotts GrubEx
2.) https://www.zoro.com/repellex-molegopher-repellent-7-lb-10530/i/G4673925/
2-3 on a Scott's spreader
3.) Sod roller if you have one, roll all the hills down
4.) Water


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

DFWdude said:


> I need help eradicating moles. Ive tried poison bait, scissor traps and pole traps. The scissor traps seem the best, but they only catch one every few days.
> 
> Any suggestions to quickly and effectively get rid of these guys?


Me, I would be happy with one every few days. Although I do not know how many you are actually dealing with, I do know that a single mole can generate a lot of damage. The Trapline traps work well in my experience.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

If I have grubs, would there be any signs other than moles?


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

I had problems with a single mole and did exactly what @SCGrassMan suggested. Except #3, I just used my foot. Seems to have worked as I haven't seen him since.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Anyone know the application rate setting for these on a lesco?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> Anyone know the application rate setting for these on a lesco?


I'm gonna guess 8 on the grubex and 4 or so for the repellex. I know on a Scott's it's 4 and 2.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks @SCGrassMan


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> Thanks @SCGrassMan


Most welcome! Stuff is expensive but it works. Just know it's going to drive them into neighbors yards.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> DFWdude said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @SCGrassMan
> ...


Even better 😎


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Moles prefer earthworms over grubs. Even if you have grubs and you kill them your moles might not leave (assuming you have plenty of worms as well) If you don't have grubs save your money.

Best way to get rid of moles is trapping.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Easyluck said:


> Moles prefer earthworms over grubs. Even if you have grubs and you kill them your moles might not leave (assuming you have plenty of worms as well) If you don't have grubs save your money.
> 
> Best way to get rid of moles is trapping.


That's what the repellent is for


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Easyluck said:
> 
> 
> > Moles prefer earthworms over grubs. Even if you have grubs and you kill them your moles might not leave (assuming you have plenty of worms as well) If you don't have grubs save your money.
> ...


I've never had luck with repellents.

I even tried putting hot sauce, smoke, water, garlic, and poison in their tunnels. Non of it worked. I finally turned to trapping them. First season at new home I caught 5. The next season a couple more. Now I haven't seen a mole for 2 years and I have a ton of worms. YMMV.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Watering the repellent in now. Stinky!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Easyluck said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Easyluck said:
> ...


Agreed. Trapping is the quickest way. These are easy to set and come in a pair.

https://www.traplineproducts.com/onlinestore.html


----------



## ninja[Sloth] (Jul 4, 2018)

I've seen one active in my yard, pushing up the tunnel. By the time I got back with the shovel he was gone.

I'm giving the trapline traps a try. I have a feeling I am doomed to fail from the start, but eh... whatever.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

The repellant did not work at all. 
No success with the trapline traps so far.

They are destroying my front yard!


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

Scissor traps are the only thing that's worked for me. Got 3 moles last fall, and already got another 3 this year. Just gotta be persistent with them.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

The war continues





The most effective method thus far has been flooding the tunnel, waiting until they come up for air, grab 'em and bash 'em with a large rock.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@DFWdude ...great catch! I used the water hose technique recently, but no sight seen of a mole. Maybe next time.

I setup a pair of Trapline traps about two weeks ago and not catch then. The local moles seem to have gone down deep for the hotter summer months.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Ive tried scissor, trapline and pole traps. Caught two w/ the scissor and thats it as far as traps go. 
I know the poison got a few based on the smell of rotting animal, but otherwise its been the hose. Mine are still very active at the surface


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

The talpirid mole bait works great.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@learningeveryday , I like the concept of the talpirid mole bait...but I am concerned about local wildlife who could eat a poisoned mole. Also how do you know you got the kill? Nothing brings satisfaction when a mole gets it in a trap!

Besides, killing a mole in a trap is like hunting a wild beast! Traditional game does not even compare to mole hunts and there are no hunting season restrictions!

:thumbup:


----------

